# So hard to find reviews on basic sewing machines.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I've been all over the web trying to find information and reviews on a basic sewing machine without much success.

I've got an old Brother machine (XL2010) that you can't hardly find parts for. It groans and labors whenever it runs and I just want something simple that will run smooth. I don't need a lot of bells and whistles and don't want to spend more than $150.00. 

I'm beginning to wonder if there is anything out there.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you try epinions?

"sewing machine" Sewing Machines Product Reviews and Prices - Epinions.com

You can sort by price, or by rating, and if there are a few you like, you can check them and compare them.

Also, try Amazon.com--most of their products have customer reviews.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

go to 

Sewing Machines & Embroidery Machinery - Sewing Machine Reviews - Singer Sewing Machine, Brother Sewing Machine, Viking Sewing Machine at PatternReview.com

everything from the cheap little machines to the expensive large ones.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Check out Janome 2012 (I think that's the number). It's a good basic machine about the price you said. I had one here, and used it, and then sent it to a basic sewing cousin that was on limited funds and had bought a cheap dud off craigslist. I could not stand it, so sent her a good tool.

I really liked it. It has the basic most used stitches, mechanical and vertical bobbin. Upright spool pin for the thread.

And if may want to look at the mechanical version of the Janome Gem series. They have the stitches, are about 12 pounds, 3/4 sized but works as good as a big machine unless you're trying to finish a quilt top, for for clothes and piecing they work very well. Yes, I've had them also. 

those are recommendations just off the top of my head for the price range you mentioned,, and for basic sewing.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Tinker, I did look at epinons, but their price range (like $1. to $4,000.00) was not too helpful and there were not too many reviews from customers. But thanks for the lead.

Angie...why could you not stand the Janome 2012? Was it clunky or just too basic for what you like to do?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I may have said it incorrect -
I could not stand her having a non working well piece of junk without a manual, etc. So I sent her a GOOD working, with manual, and that I'd sewn on and knew was a good machine 2012.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh, okay. So you meant you actually _do_ like it! :happy2:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Stef,

I'm gonna make a comment here and I hope it's not taken wrong. 

First to answer your questions here is a review that I am totally surprised at myself to make. The used Singer 3810 model we just acquired was made around 2001. It's a 150th Anniversary machine. 
This machine is completely mechanical with some built in stitches and a few other features like a built in button holler. 
As I worked with it I was amazed that it actually stitched very nice consistent stitches. The decorative patterns were crisp and nicely formed.
The negative side is that everything inside is either aluminum, stamped sheet metal, or plastic. 
If we use this machine much I doubt it will last more than a few years.
Singer and Janome have current versions of this same machine and they are around $200.00. A bit more than you wanted to spend, but close.

Now, rather than waste the money on a new entry level plastic wannabe machine why not take your current machine to a service man and have it cleaned, lubed and gone over? There's a real good chance that the groaning and moaning is due to a lack of lubrication and or dirt.
Motors can also become gummed up from normal use or even just sitting around waiting for you to use them.

If that doesn't work, then you can get a good all steel and iron multi-stitch machine with either cams or built in stitches for less than a $100.00 on GoodWill on line auction. We have several that will do anything modern plastic things will do without the worry of the computers failing or the plastic gears loosing their teeth or the cheap stampings bending or breaking.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that Singer Looks remarkably like Janome Gem II or III.
all are 3/4 sized machines.

personally, I don't believe in any Singer later than 1970 models.

and the idea to get your's serviced good, is an excellent idea.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Joe, there's _nothing_ offensive about your comments at all; as a matter of fact it's a very good idea. 

My issue with my current machine is that it's so old the manufacturer does not sell it any more and it's not a very good machine to begin with. I am also looking for something that has a more sensitive control pad...my machine starts off like a jack rabbit!  

Just wanted to add, you would probably have to pay at least $50.00 and more to get a reliable service check around here...small town, not too many options.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, $50-75 is pretty much the going rate everywhere, actually. 

But I think you're going to find that "something simple that will run smooth" simply is not available in the less-than-$150 range... There's only plastic junk in that range. If you sew with any sort of regularity, you will not be happy for more than a few months. I had to burn through _two_ plastic wonders before I figured this out, btw. 

$200 and a little higher will get you a VERY basic Janome, but it'll fit your criteria of being simple and smooth. 
But I'm with Joe. I always recommend vintage machines, something pre1970, for someone on a tight budget like yours. You'll be MUCH happier with your machine.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeppers, Patternreview.com is the place to go. There isn't a machine out there that isn't covered there!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Stef said:


> Joe, there's _nothing_ offensive about your comments at all; as a matter of fact it's a very good idea.
> 
> My issue with my current machine is that it's so old the manufacturer does not sell it any more and it's not a very good machine to begin with. I am also looking for something that has a more sensitive control pad...my machine starts off like a jack rabbit!
> 
> Just wanted to add, you would probably have to pay at least $50.00 and more to get a reliable service check around here...small town, not too many options.


Stef,
The service price is about the same around here too.

Your foot controller is the problem. Either a short, a burned out contact, or something amiss in the electronics. They are fairly inexpensive and easy to install. Your old one could possibly be fixed as well. I fixed quite a few and rewired a bunch of them.

You didn't really say what kind of machine you were looking for, zig zag, straight stitch, minimal extra stitches, decorative stitches, that's a lot of choices.

We have a number of 60s to 80s Singers and Japanese machines that either use removable or built in cams, or both.
They run from all metal to metal and plastic. We use them all as each has something different to offer.

One of my favorites is our Singer 401A. A built in steel cam stack and it uses removable ones too. It doesn't have the biggest harp but it is a work horse machine.

Another favorite is the 338 we recently acquired. It is a ZZ that is VERY simple to operate. It must have a cam in it to be used, they make a special ZZ cam to leave in the machine. But there are somewhere near 30 of the flat cams to get and the machine is all metal inside.

Then there are a couple of our Japanese machines I'm happy with. The Alden, all metal inside and two built in cam stacks that produce over 60 patterns. 

Or our Wards 7 Jewell ZZ that uses cams. Again all metal and one of the cams makes decorative fishy pattern.

So there are lots of choices and none of the ones I mentioned cost over $100 and that includes the ones that we had to pay shipping on. 

The only problem with buying older machines is you have to find a service person who IS a service person. Most are salesmen that want to make a commission and will sell anything to get it done.

Joe


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

I can recommend the Brother LS-2125. I bought mine at WalMart about 8 years ago for $100. I don't know if they still sell that model. I've made a dozen quilts on it, plus all our household sewing & mending, some costumes for DH, PJs for Christmas presents, etc., and it just keeps going and going. I now have a fancy machine for quilting that I bought second-hand, but I'm keeping the Brother as a back-up because it's such a solid machine.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought my daughter a sewing machine last year. I can't remember the brand and model so I will send her an e-mail and hope she replies. That said it was a model that normally comes with a sewing course and you buy the package deal. It offered far more than basic straight stitch and zig zag. It was mechanical and very heavy duty in appearance. More like an older school use machine would have appeared. I bought it one line, brand new for $35 or so. The shipping cost as more than machine but it was worth every dime and more. This said I would suggest you scour e-bay and then look up reviews on possible choices. It took me 3-4 weeks to find the one I bought, so some patience in the hunt helps. Why is getting a new machine so much work instead of plain old fun!!!!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

ai731 said:


> I can recommend the Brother LS-2125. I bought mine at WalMart about 8 years ago for $100. I don't know if they still sell that model. I've made a dozen quilts on it, plus all our household sewing & mending, some costumes for DH, PJs for Christmas presents, etc., and it just keeps going and going. I now have a fancy machine for quilting that I bought second-hand, but I'm keeping the Brother as a back-up because it's such a solid machine.


ai731...I looked this up on the Wal-Mart web page. It now sells for $60.00 and gets 4 out of 5 stars reviews. Sounds like a good little machine for the price.

Joe, thanks for all the info. I am very leery of purchasing something this expensive without seeing it in person, so I doubt if I would ever order it online. If I buy it locally, then I'll be able to deal face to face with the seller.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Stef, I heard nothing but bad about Wal-Mart machines. It seems the manufacturers (if they want to sell to Wal-Mart) have to really take a cut, so Wal-Mart often gets inferior machines. You could get the same model at say Sears or Amazon, and it would be ok, but the ones from Wal-Mart always seem to have problems.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Tinker said:


> Stef, I heard nothing but bad about Wal-Mart machines. It seems the manufacturers (if they want to sell to Wal-Mart) have to really take a cut, so Wal-Mart often gets inferior machines. You could get the same model at say Sears or Amazon, and it would be ok, but the ones from Wal-Mart always seem to have problems.


Thanks, that's good to know. Our closest Sears is about 20-25 miles away. Still close enough to get that personal, face-to-face service I want. 

One positive on Wal-Mart's behalf is that any time I've had to return something they were totally accomodating.

Anyway, I do appreciate all your comments. I plan on saving up for this purchase over the next several months. My current machine should do until then.


----------

